# Easy Abv Calculator I Found



## mrkitewhitey (7/5/11)

Hi All,

I apologise if this is not important, but I searched for one on here and couldn't find one so I thought I'd post a link to this easy one I found. 

http://www.rooftopbrew.net/abv.php

I apologise if this has been duplicated a zillion times before. 

Fat Yak clone going down this morning... CANT WAIT!!

Beer me!

Tony


----------



## bignath (7/5/11)

Cheers for the link.

Not trying to detract from your post, but here's what i do.

Out in the "brewery" i have a little workspace where i keep my recipes, fermentation folder for keeping notes etc.. and i have a small calculator there too.

Each time i take a sample, i work out the current ABV by doing this:

USE THE LAST TWO DIGITS FROM YOUR GRAVITY READINGS

eg: OG 1.050
SG 1.010

Subtract the last two digits of the current specific gravity from the last two digits of the original gravity and divide this by 7.46
If you are going to bottle - add .5 to the answer.

So, 50 - 10 = 40. 
40 divided by 7.46 = 5.36 and if you bottle, 5.86

Once you've done it a couple of times, it's a lightning quick way to work it out. 

Nath


----------



## mrkitewhitey (7/5/11)

Big Nath said:


> Cheers for the link.
> 
> Not trying to detract from your post, but here's what i do.
> 
> ...


Ahhh Thanks Nath,

Still getting my head around this stuff but having a blast doing so. 
Thanks for the equations, this'll help a heap...

Cheers,

Tony...

BTW, today I put down my 4th Brew. 

Kind of a Fat Yak style thing I saw on here, or at least a variation with what I could find..

So... Coopers Aussie pale Ale
BE2
250g Dextrose
24g each of Nelson Sauvin and Cascade..... Teabags. Boiled 1 cas and 1 NS for 10 min, added other NS at flame out. Will dry hop the teabag after ferment. 

I hope It goes ok... tasted VERY good with my OG Hydrometer sample. OG is 1.040

Fingers crossed and thanks again. 


Tony :beer:


----------



## ianh (7/5/11)

I use a factor of 131 obtained from a UK government website for determining duty on beer.

OG - FG * .131 

thus (50-10) * .131 = 5.24%Alc

If you are bottling then need to add 0.4% (if you bulk prime then you can calculate the extra based on sugar/dextrose added)

so Keg 5.24% Alc bottled 5.64% Alc

my 2 cents


----------

